# 1936 Colson w/battery bars



## kzoflyer (Sep 18, 2022)

FB Marketplace in Cleveland 





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 18, 2022)

And open to offers ! I'm thinking those bars and horn light are worth the asking price or close to it ? Nice bike.


----------



## tryder (Sep 18, 2022)

kzoflyer said:


> FB Marketplace in Cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  An old Colson with incredible paint.
I hope someone who is really into old Colsons picks it up.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2022)

Killer bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2022)

Looks like he lowered the price. He was asking $3500 last week🤯


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 18, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like he lowered the price. He was asking $3500 last week🤯



I saw it on Facebook when it was $3K. Even though it was pretty overpriced, I hate it when the uneducated complain about high prices, so I pointed out the rarity, condition, and the bars and light. It’s a sweet little lady.


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2022)

He is fishing.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2022)

The price is too-high, and the bike is rusty, and a girl's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2022)

Don't get me wrong. I dig it. Fully equipped rare bike in the special order Ivory frame with contrasting fenders. But I do think it's a bit over the money. If my girl didn't already have hers, she'd make an offer. I think she picked hers up a few years ago for about $1500.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2022)

More pics to archive:
















1936 Colson Flyer - Prewar bicycle
$2,500
Listed 8 hours ago in Cleveland OH
Details
ConditionUsed - Good
Unadultered prewar example. Beautiful patina. Torrington battery bar. Complete with Delta Horn lite, button and light switch are intact. Morrow rear hub. Cleveland bike license ca.1944. Red glass reflector. Dress lacing is in good shape, but not perfect. Goodyear tires in good shape. Rubber is supple and usable. Will need tubes and rim strips to be ridden. Serial #8576A  No trades. Open to reasonable offers.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 19, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I dig it. Fully equipped rare bike in the special order Ivory frame with contrasting fenders. But I do think it's a bit over the money. If my girl didn't already have hers, she'd make an offer. I think she picked hers up a few years ago for about $1500.
> 
> View attachment 1697858
> 
> ...



Did Colson really make a ladies with the chain guard on the left? 😜


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Did Colson really make a ladies with the chain guard on the left? 😜


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 19, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Did Colson really make a ladies with the chain guard on the left? 😜



My guess is that some art director transposed the artwork for the sake of composition and flow unknowingly making the bike appear to drive from the left side.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> My guess is that some art director transposed the artwork for the sake of composition and flow unknowingly making the bike appear to drive from the left side.



There are a couple more in the '36 catalog

Both bikes pictured in the lower half of these pages.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2022)

after work I'm going to swap the drivetrain on one of my bikes side to side and see of I can ride backwards. 🤪


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 19, 2022)

catfish said:


> He is fishing.



Can't blame him.  He gave this away earlier this year for $400.
Cathedral stem probably double that with original plating. Plus all the delta prewar bling.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Can't blame him.  He gave this away earlier this year for $400.
> Cathedral stem probably double that with original plating. Plus all the delta prewar bling.
> 
> View attachment 1698386



Bummed I missed that one


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2022)

I don't blame him. People can ask what ever they want.


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 19, 2022)

I had one and sold it to a fellow Cabe member for much less… lol


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Can't blame him.  He gave this away earlier this year for $400.
> Cathedral stem probably double that with original plating. Plus all the delta prewar bling.
> 
> View attachment 1698386



He would do a lot better joining the CABE and using the Deal or No Deal page.


----------



## Barto (Sep 19, 2022)

I’ve never seen a Battery bar for sale!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

Great color combo!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Did Colson really make a ladies with the chain guard on the left? 😜



Good eye.


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 26, 2022)

Looks like it sold now.  I wonder how close to the $2500 he got?


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 26, 2022)

Lol


----------

